# LGB 21881 Uintah #50 -- broken circuit board



## okmailing (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello out there,

I just registered with mylargescale and here is my first problem:

I bought my LGB 21881 Uintah # 50 used and had it running all summer. The only thing that I noticed was a flickering headlight, everything else seemed to be ok.
Then the engine stopped running and after dissambly I found a broken circuit board (LGB 20882-153).



















Is there a chance to find a replacement board somewhere and where should I start looking ?

Of course, I am also interested in finding the cause for the damage. It looks like the last owner may have not honored the color code when connecting the cables that connect with the engine.

The LGB explosion chart shows the colors at the engines but it is difficult to see the cable's color when attaching to the board.

Anyway, any help is appreciated.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

I have both circuit boards taken from the Sumpter Valley Mallet version, one similar to yours is labeled 2088/2089. both boards have all the plugs to go with the sockets and cables are labeled. Second board is sound and other functions and is labled 20892. Both were working just fine when it was gutted for Airwire/Phoenix install and have been stored in static wrap since. If you want more info or photos, contact me at [email protected]


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I suggest contacting Axel at Train-Li. He is a sponsor of one of the forums here. He bought a lot of the parts from LGB when they folded. He has been very helpful to me on several occasions.

He is a sponsor of the Product Reviews forum. Click on his logo to get contact information. 


Chuck N


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The etches appear to be burnt up where the connector goes to the rear of the engine to feed a tender or car with electronics. 
If this car had electrical pickups and was hooked up backwards then the board can burn up an etch. 

If given a picture of a good board then the burnt etches can be repaired with wire. I have done this numerous times.


----------



## okmailing (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks Dan,

That sounds great. If I cannot find a board I will most certainly ask for more instructions. Right now your suggestions seems to be far beyond my capabilities.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree about checking with Axel, at Train-Le, first. If he doesn't have the replacement board, then call or email Klauss at Massoth.com. Massoth was the original manufacturer of many LGB electronics parts. Klauss has helped me several times with my LGB Mikado and Sumpter Valley locos. 

As a matter of course, I would also check the wiring to/from/ inside the tender. You wouldn't want to burn up a new board.

JimCarter


----------

